# Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot



## Patrickpr23 (31. März 2016)

Hallo

Gibt es jemanden der schon einmal einen Futterboot Carp Madness Bausatz zusammengebaut und verwendet hat??

mfg


----------



## Slick (31. März 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Ja,ich hab mir mal eins zusammengebaut.

CM Futterboot Bausatz XXL

Es gibt aber genug Anleitungen und eine ist glaub ich auch dabei,auf der CD.


----------



## heu20 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Jupp, gerade erst vor 2 Monaten das XXL.

Allerdings für mich als Modellbauer nicht wirklich eine Herausforderung. Habe auch gleich die Klappenverriegelung umgebaut, so dass diese nicht mehr in der Nähe der Wasserlinie liegt und ich 2 gleich große Futterkammern habe. Zusammenbau hat inkl. Trockenzeiten des Klebers keine 3 Tage gedauert.

Wenn du Fragen hast schreib ne PN mit Telefonnummer. Können gerne mal telefonieren.

TL
Jan


----------



## Patrickpr23 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Hallo

Ich bedanke mich vielmals!!

mfg


----------



## Patrickpr23 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Hallo

Gibt es jemanden der so einen Bausatz schon einmal komplett zusammengebaut hat und andem ich mich wenden kann wenn ich Hilfe brauche??

Habe gerade Probleme da ich nicht weiss wo das 2. Lager bei den Wellen eingesetzt gehört.

Wäre sehr froh darüber.

mfg


----------



## heu20 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Servus

Ich hab die einfach auf der Seite zum Motor hin in die Aufnahme eingesetzt. Das Stevensrohr habe ich komplett mit entsprechendem Fett gefüllt.

TL
Jan


----------



## Patrickpr23 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*



heu20 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich hab die einfach auf der Seite zum Motor hin in die Aufnahme eingesetzt. Das Stevensrohr habe ich komplett mit entsprechendem Fett gefüllt.
> 
> ...





Hallo

Danke!
Dort geht diese bei mir aber nicht rein :/
Ist diese bei dir ganz rein gegangen??

mfg


----------



## heu20 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Hi, 

habe die Welle etwas abschmirgeln müssen, da irgendwas darauf war. Das Lager geht recht stramm auf die Welle und auch in das Stevensrohr fällt es nicht hinein. Einfach mal etwas probieren und ein wenig Fett auf die Welle. Dann rutscht das Lager besser.

TL
Jan


----------



## Patrickpr23 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Hallo

Nein ich meine nicht auf der Welle.
Auf der Welle gehen diese gut! Nur in dieses Stevenrohr geht das Lager Motorseitig Nicht rein.

mfg


----------



## Patrickpr23 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Hallo

Im Anhang ist ein Bild vom Empfänger.
Sind die 2 grauen Kabel die Antenne die über der Wasserlinie angebracht werden müssen? (Und der Stromanschluss gehört bei dem ganz unteren Pin angeschlossen?!)




mfg


----------



## Vanner (9. April 2016)

*AW: Carp Madness Bausatz Futterboot*

Ja die grauen Teile sind die Antennen. Das dünne, 3 adrige Kabel vom Fahrtregler, wird in der Regel an CH1 angeschlossen. Da ich das Boot nicht kenne und nicht weiß, welche Komponenten da mitgeliefert wurden , kann ich dir keine näheren Angaben machen. Es sollte eigentlich, bei der Fernsteuerung, ein Anschlussplan beiliegen.


----------

